# man goes crazy



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=holdinitdown.wmv

LMFAOOOOO


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn! i wish i was the dude in the car


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i would've ran that bitch over.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

plz...u woulda gotten ur asses beat


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wtf...that's when you grab a fully loaded m-16 and unleash.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, he claimed LA Crips.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> plz...u woulda gotten ur asses beat
> [snapback]807337[/snapback]​


lol yeah cant touch him cuz he's gangstah.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no seriously tho....ug uys say ud do that sh*t...u cant run over him ur in a f*cking crowded street...if u get out the car ur gonna get ur ass beat cuz he has that weapon....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I would have ran the fool over


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

lol who says im getting out!







mama didnt raise no fool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you can't run someone over when he's on the side of your car, lol. but yeah, most of you guys wouldn't have done anything. i sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u cant...it was a crowded intersection


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

uhm wtf


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would pay money to shot that f*ck face if I could. Man you dont know how happy I would feel to watch him suffer.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

UHhh yes i would do something.... i would lean down towards underneath my seat grab my portable "HEATER" and get out and as he approached me saying "wasup #REMOVED# wasup #REMOVED#" i would Let loose 3 bullets into his knees then i would simply drive off ......

but i would still be mad on what happend....

and if he got close to my window i would open the door on his ass then close it ...only to open it again on his knees before he has holes in them


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Haha that was posted here a few months back.

He's holding it down alright. In fact, he's holding down the real estate value of the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd love to see him to that in a Concieled Carry state. I'd have shot him.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Haha that was posted here a few months back.
> 
> He's holding it down alright. In fact, he's holding down the real estate value of the entire neighborhood.
> [snapback]807683[/snapback]​










how true


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

he's lucky i can't hook up my xbox controller to steer my truck, i woulda ran his ass over Burnout 3 style.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

personally k fizzly... I would have ran his ass over... busy ass intersection... yah busy enough for some crazy ass crackhead to be beating your car with sh*t... i would have ran his ass over period...I really would, if someones doing some fucked up sh*t to me and my property, my ass is doing somthing fucked up to him... and if i have to pick parts of his bones out of my radial t/a's so be it im still not gonna let someone cause hundreds-thosands of dollars damage to my car and then drive away like nothing happend... f*ck that sh*t.

worst came to worse i have a tire iron too muthafucka


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> plz...u woulda gotten ur asses beat
> [snapback]807337[/snapback]​


i bet that guy is the biggest p*ssy in the world, whoever has to do sh*t like that to prove them self is a bitch and a coward...

i would love to get a hold of that skinny piece of sh*t


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> UHhh yes i would do something.... i would lean down towards underneath my seat grab my portable "HEATER" and get out and as he approached me saying "wasup #REMOVED# wasup #REMOVED#" i would Let loose 3 bullets into his knees then i would simply drive off ......
> 
> but i would still be mad on what happend....
> 
> ...










not everyone has a gun brian



tinylilredbelly said:


> personally k fizzly... I would have ran his ass over... busy ass intersection... yah busy enough for some crazy ass crackhead to be beating your car with sh*t... i would have ran his ass over period...I really would, if someones doing some fucked up sh*t to me and my property, my ass is doing somthing fucked up to him... and if i have to pick parts of his bones out of my radial t/a's so be it im still not gonna let someone cause hundreds-thosands of dollars damage to my car and then drive away like nothing happend... f*ck that sh*t.
> 
> worst came to worse i have a tire iron too muthafucka
> [snapback]807860[/snapback]​


im not saying ur not gonna run over him...im just saying ...theres a car behind u...a car in front of u...and a car to the side of u...how the f*ck are u gonna run over him...u cant make a u-turn or nething


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i woulda reached for my glock 18 in the glove compartment and cap um
of course thats just me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lmao...i dont think u all would have guns in ur glove compartment


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> I'd love to see him to that in a Concieled Carry state. I'd have shot him.
> [snapback]807716[/snapback]​


we have a conceal and carry state, and he would have gotten his ass shot.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts that


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wuts that
> [snapback]807900[/snapback]​


you can conceal and carry a handgun anywhere you want, unless its posted that it is banned in some busniess or public place.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

what states are those?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lmao...i dont think u all would have guns in ur glove compartment
> [snapback]807894[/snapback]​


last time i went to texas they were all walking around with em in holdsters... so im sure lots of people have them in their cars...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its in las vegas son...no texas


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wtf if that was my car that skinny f*ck would die , damn


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam he walked in front of tha car and they should of stepped on the gas and crushed him between 2 cars


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

k fizzly.. post after post.. u upset me more and more..

if some fake skinny gang banger was smashing my car.. i would have gotten out and floored his ass..

what are u talking abuot?

anyone wiht self respect would have gotten out of the car and attacked his skinny ass..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude...im not saying i wouldnt wanna feel like doing something but all u guys are saying id shoot him id run over him...and i keep asking over and over again...how lol


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

oh and not to soudn racist..

but in my experience..

skinny blacks are usually the easiest to get the best of..

#1 they usually think they are tough becuase of the area they are from..when in reality they are nothing but skinny weaklings

#2 after being hit by someone like me they are surprised and intimidated

*clapping*

thank u very much,
heartless


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

and i use the word *usually* for a reason..

sometimes anyone can pack a good punch.. even if they weigh under 180 pounds

but normally its the 200 and uppers that have the weight and strength to floor someone..

this is just coming from my experience..

me being 208 puts me in the latter category


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol i have no idea wtf ur talking about


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cuz ive been fucked up by small ass dudes...doesnt mean sh*t if u weigh a lot


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i guess u are just a P**sy










ive never been knocked down by anyone under my weight class..

organized or street

however i have been hurt badly by some smaller kids.. but never under 180


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wtf...ok im a p*ssy

...do u have a weight scale with u when ur fighting guy....u weigh them and see how big they are before u fight them...size doesnt mean sh*t but ur to cauky to think so...and sooner or later u prolly will be fucked up by someone a lot smaller then u and ill laugh at u for thinking that i was a p*ssy cuz i was man enuff to say i was beat up by someone alot smaller then me?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wutever i dont wanna start up some more gay fight threads imma go eat lunch peace


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

iite peace..

and by the way.. yea they scale u before u fight in passaic boxing centre...

20-2 friend..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i guess u are just a P**sy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










bruce lee was a small guy and could of wopped all of our asses


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

read somewhere that it was all staged, i dont think some1 could do that in traffic in the middle of the day like that


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the man is crazy everybody.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

If you think you are gonna get out and hit him...you do realize he has a weapon. I mean, sure he may not get a chance you hit you...but if he did..You are fucked.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i would get out with my tire iron shout "seig heil you filthy n*****" and let loose
but of course i would then be the person going to jail


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

You can't touch him unless he hits your person, or someone else in the car. Then you can do as you please, short of intentional killing.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> i would get out with my tire iron shout "seig heil you filthy n*****" and let loose
> but of course i would then be the person going to jail
> [snapback]808670[/snapback]​


lol calm down there hitler


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> i would get out with my tire iron shout "seig heil you filthy n*****" and let loose
> but of course i would then be the person going to jail
> [snapback]808670[/snapback]​


ummm...no


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

That guy will probly be dead within the next year, what a f*cking loser...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> i would get out with my tire iron shout "seig heil you filthy n*****" and let loose
> but of course i would then be the person going to jail
> [snapback]808670[/snapback]​


for some reason, i doubt that.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i could not understand half the sh*t he said...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

piranhadude said:


> i could not understand half the sh*t he said...
> [snapback]809030[/snapback]​


he talks about gangbanging and smoking crack on the corner with his homies, then while smashing the car he says "L.A. Crips #REMOVED#, L.A. Crips" That's really about it...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hes in las vegas...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

he claimed la crips...


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> no seriously tho....ug uys say ud do that sh*t...u cant run over him ur in a f*cking crowded street...if u get out the car ur gonna get ur ass beat cuz he has that weapon....
> [snapback]807359[/snapback]​


some of us are wise enough to keep a something just right to take care of ignorant fuckers like that in our gloveboxes!!!







---->


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> he claimed la crips...
> [snapback]809057[/snapback]​


more like soon to be wheelchair "crip" as soon as he fucks with the "right one"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

man hes been repping that block all his live...he doesnt let no one there...hes been reppin and will rep till the day that he dies....he aint gonna let nobody take over his block


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

oh yah, well my dad can beat up your dad..
lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

If he were in front of my car like that I would of floored it into the car infront of me. Smash the f*ck out of him and then proced to beat his cripled ass!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i thought that was rather funny... that fat bitch in the car ws freaking out.. LOOL.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> You can't touch him unless he hits your person, or someone else in the car. Then you can do as you please, short of intentional killing.
> [snapback]808674[/snapback]​


Not true. In most states all you need is the perceived threat of immediate bodily harm in order to use deadly force to protect yourself. And someone with a weapon, no matter what size that person is, is an immediate threat. Even though he's attacking the car, you don't know that and can assume he's attacking you.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> what states are those?
> [snapback]807907[/snapback]​


Here are states that allow CCP licenses:
Packing.org
You can't carry in these places:

Businesses serving alcohol for consumption on the premises (peace officers are excepted)

Polling places on election days (peace officers are excepted)

School grounds (some exceptions - see below) (peace officers are excepted)

Commercial nuclear & hydroelectric generating stations (peace officers are excepted)

Military installations (peace officers are limited)

Indian reservations (check w/tribe, peace officers are limited)

Game preserves (peace officers are limited)

National parks (peace officers are limited, check state laws)

Correctional facilities

Federal buildings (peace officers are limited)

Airports (in or beyond security checkpoints) (peace officers are limited)

Where federal, state or local laws prohibit weapons (peace officers are limited)

State or local government/private establishments or events when asked by the operator/sponsor/agent. Most government facilities will provide a location to temporarily store a firearm


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nice thanx for the link


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> nice thanx for the link
> [snapback]809324[/snapback]​


No prob.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> plz...u woulda gotten ur asses beat
> [snapback]807337[/snapback]​


why, because he is :laugh: "thugged out"??.. you would be surprised what his reaction would be if someone would have gotten out of that car and rushed him with no remorce or hesitation..i can almost guarenteed he would've a: ran like a bitch just because of the way he fed off of those people's fear or b: hesitated because he was met with what he didn't expect giving him enough time to beat the hammer out of his hand.. if you notice the more they tried to get away, the more he got hyped up, i love it when tested by these kinds of people. they are the first ones to bitch the hell out when met with 10 times more rage and insanity. but for attacking my truck i would of gladly cracked his head wide open in the middle of the intersection or in front of the police station for all i care.

i had this one ass hole waveing a bat at me this one night in front of this bar i hang out at a while ago after some words inside the bar, he hesitated when i did the unexpected and rushed him, then he let go a weak ass swing when i was too close to him, hit me in the shoulder witha love tap, i then took the bat from him, smacked him in the knees with it and continued to teach him a lesson "with my hands" on what his intentions should have been with that bat untill a couple of friends of mine thought he had enough.

f*ck all that tupac, thugged out bullshit.. you come at me or mine with any of that bullshit, you better have a friggin lunch packed and have good health insurance.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont know man, Them Crackheads in Cali are CRAZY!
They Truly dont give a Fucc.
They are hilarious to watch!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> read somewhere that it was all staged, i dont think some1 could do that in traffic in the middle of the day like that
> [snapback]808368[/snapback]​


If it was staged, those video makers had a hell of a budget. There was thousands of dollars worth of damage done to the body panels and windows of the PT Cruiser.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That was one scary black man.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> If it was staged, those video makers had a hell of a budget. There was thousands of dollars worth of damage done to the body panels and windows of the PT Cruiser.
> [snapback]809430[/snapback]​











Also, A CRACKHEAD WILL do that.
Crackheads are called crackheads for a reason.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Crackheads are called crackheads for a reason.
> [snapback]809529[/snapback]​


Hahhaha!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Not true. In most states all you need is the perceived threat of immediate bodily harm in order to use deadly force to protect yourself. And someone with a weapon, no matter what size that person is, is an immediate threat. Even though he's attacking the car, you don't know that and can assume he's attacking you.
> [snapback]809318[/snapback]​


maryland doesnt have a self defense law so he could do all he wanted and if you touched him (in maryland) you would both be seeing a judge


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> maryland doesnt have a self defense law so he could do all he wanted and if you touched him (in maryland) you would both be seeing a judge
> [snapback]810132[/snapback]​


I would love to see a judge validate that guys actions.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

the judge would not try to validate his actions he would (for example) try to validate my actions
it would be held as two seperate trails
"so you beat this man with a tire iron and yelled racail slurs at him" assualt and battery with a deadly weapon 
and there goes reject for a few years
the other guy would have his own trail 
"you hit this mans car with a baseball bat"
repay the dameges and 6 months probation
...lots of spelling boo boos there...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> i bet that guy is the biggest p*ssy in the world, whoever has to do sh*t like that to prove them self is a bitch and a coward...
> 
> i would love to get a hold of that skinny piece of sh*t
> [snapback]807866[/snapback]​


ok yeah everyone says "i would have ran him over or shot him"
but i live in canada and i don't have a gun, i can't even own a gun..
and no i would not have ran his black ass over..but i would have gotten out and beat the black off his skin. sure he probably would have gotten some hits on me with that bat, but the anger and rage you would have for getting your cars ass kicked is more than enough to take the pain.
simply put...i would have wasted that skinny peice of sh*t


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> ok yeah everyone says "i would have ran him over or shot him"
> but i live in canada and i don't have a gun, i can't even own a gun..
> and no i would not have ran his black ass over..but i would have gotten out and beat the black off his skin. sure he probably would have gotten some hits on me with that bat, but the anger and rage you would have for getting your cars ass kicked is more than enough to take the pain.
> simply put...i would have wasted that skinny peice of sh*t
> [snapback]810621[/snapback]​


Dont act like Canadians dont have firearms, they have more rifles per capita than USA.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the only gun i have is in my pants


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha omfg that was hilariuos rofl


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Dont act like Canadians dont have firearms, they have more rifles per capita than USA.
> [snapback]810628[/snapback]​


ny Proof of his?
I kno out here in Tx, WEVERYONE AND there mama owns a Rifle!

My dad has several. (15+) Some arent registered,...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u el salvadorians are crazy


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

The reason why he does sh*t like this is attention, what are u guys and ebaums world giving him? Attention for hosting that on there site.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> maryland doesnt have a self defense law so he could do all he wanted and if you touched him (in maryland) you would both be seeing a judge
> [snapback]810132[/snapback]​


That's if it ever makes it to trial. A PA would be nuts to bring this to trial, especially after the news gets ahold of it.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Not true. In most states all you need is the perceived threat of immediate bodily harm in order to use deadly force to protect yourself. And someone with a weapon, no matter what size that person is, is an immediate threat. Even though he's attacking the car, you don't know that and can assume he's attacking you.
> [snapback]809318[/snapback]​


thats the laws here. when i took the class for the CWP they said it was legal to use a firearm to protect yourself or OTHERS! when there was a threat of harm to our well being! in a matter of fact, (and i swear to it) the officer said if you ever need to use a firearm, make sure you do the job right, even if it takes two shots, cause a deadman cant testify and try to bullshit someone in court and try to throw up some kind of sympathy case :laugh:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> thats the laws here. when i took the class for the CWP they said it was legal to use a firearm to protect yourself or OTHERS! when there was a threat of harm to our well being! in a matter of fact, (and i swear to it) the officer said if you ever need to use a firearm, make sure you do the job right, even if it takes two shots, cause a deadman cant testify and try to bullshit someone in court and try to throw up some kind of sympathy case :laugh:
> [snapback]811301[/snapback]​


not in new york, i could be tried for murder if i shot and killed someone that broke into my house and came at me or my wife with a bat..in that example the only thing that would justify me shooting and killing that man is if he had a fire arm himself and it would still come down to whether or not he took a shot at me or anyone else..







we get no leeway in newyork and that is why i have an unregistered


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Liquid said:


> not in new york, i could be tried for murder if i shot and killed someone that broke into my house and came at me or my wife with a bat..in that example the only thing that would justify me shooting and killing that man is if he had a fire arm himself and it would still come down to whether or not he took a shot at me or anyone else..:laugh: we get no leeway in newyork and that is why i have an unregistered
> [snapback]811307[/snapback]​


i know! thats one thing i dont miss about living in NY


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> man hes been repping that block all his live...he doesnt let no one there...hes been reppin and will rep till the day that he dies....he aint gonna let nobody take over his block
> [snapback]809067[/snapback]​


yooo you're not black bro


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a bat along the side of my car between the seats and the door, it's alot longer than that hammer he had so there's no f*cking way I'd sit there and take it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

And here I thought it was going to be a Ja-Rule music video.....boy was I wrong :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> And here I thought it was going to be a Ja-Rule music video.....boy was I wrong :laugh:
> [snapback]812636[/snapback]​


god forbid...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I've got a bat along the side of my car between the seats and the door, it's alot longer than that hammer he had so there's no f*cking way I'd sit there and take it.
> [snapback]812540[/snapback]​


I got a Stick








I need to upgrade...Not that I will ever need here in New Braunfels :laugh: .


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

he is onwing though...  hahaha.. i can handle him so i would take him down....


----------

